
Court ruling stands: US has no right to seize data from world’s servers - SeanBoocock
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/court-ruling-stands-us-has-no-right-to-seize-data-from-worlds-servers/
======
mnw21cam
Interesting that the way this article is worded, it almost sounds like the
author wants to make you think this is a _bad_ thing.

------
anonbanker
So, does this have any ramifications on the Megaupload case?

